# manchester/clinton



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

if there is anyone from the manchester clinton area on this site i would be interested to hear how you are dealing with this slow winter. i am from manchester and just starting out and i dont have allot of overhead right now but i am still stuggling. just wondering how the competition is doing...


----------

